# Im Stillen beerdigt: Diese eingestampften Games hätten viel Potenzial gehabt



## MaxFalkenstern (4. September 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Im Stillen beerdigt: Diese eingestampften Games hätten viel Potenzial gehabt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Im Stillen beerdigt: Diese eingestampften Games hätten viel Potenzial gehabt


----------



## mchenry (4. September 2012)

Ich vermisse : StarCraft: Ghost


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. September 2012)

"Star Trek - Vulcan Fury"

Ich war schon so Feuer und Flamme wegen der damals grandios umgesetzen Konterfeis der TOS-Crew. So schön per Motion Capture eingefangen, das war damals Ende der 90er eine Sensation. Ich könnte noch heute bittere Tränen heulen, weil man es dann einfach auf Eis gelegt hat.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. September 2012)

Das Warcraft Adventure hätte mich sehr interessiert. Damals war das Warcraft Universum noch in Ordnung, sowohl was Spiele als auch Romane betrifft. Leider hat WoW für mich das Universum ziemlich vollständig zerstört. Immerhin kam "Lord of the Clan" (Story des Warcraft Adventures) später noch als (recht gelungenes) Buch raus.


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. September 2012)

mchenry schrieb:


> Ich vermisse : StarCraft: Ghost


 
Stimmt. StarCraft: Ghost wäre wirklich toll geworden. 

Ich vermisse übrigens noch 'Elveon', das 2007 erscheinen sollte und damals noch sehr gut aussah und außerdem sehr vielversprechend wirkte:
http://www.pcgames.de/Elveon-PC-113780/News/Die-Elveon-Entwickler-antworten-auf-Ihre-Fragen-564940/
Ich persönlich würde mich freuen, wenn das Konzept von Elveon für ein gutes Action-RPG neu aufgegriffen werden würde. All die Ideen klingen immerhin sehr gut, auch heute noch. 


Auch Warcraft Adventures: Lord of the Clans hätt ich gern gespielt. Aber daraus ist ja letztendlich ein Buch geworden.



Neawoulf schrieb:


> Das Warcraft Adventure hätte mich sehr  interessiert. Damals war das Warcraft Universum noch in Ordnung, sowohl  was Spiele als auch Romane betrifft. Leider hat WoW für mich das  Universum ziemlich vollständig zerstört. Immerhin kam "Lord of the Clan"  (Story des Warcraft Adventures) später noch als (recht gelungenes) Buch  raus.


 
Lol  Da war wer schneller.


----------



## Enisra (4. September 2012)

hmmmm, kann man Elveon wirklich dazu zählen?
Das wurde im Prinzip nicht eingestampft sondern 10tacle ging insolvent

wobei mich ja mal SimMars interesiert hätte, aber da kam nach dem Trailer auf der SimCity 3000 CD auch nicht mehr wirklich etwas


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. September 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmmmm, kann man Elveon wirklich dazu zählen?
> Das wurde im Prinzip nicht eingestampft sondern 10tacle ging insolvent
> 
> wobei mich ja mal SimMars interesiert hätte, aber da kam nach dem Trailer auf der SimCity 3000 CD auch nicht mehr wirklich etwas


 
Ich denke schon, dass man das dazu zählen kann. Immerhin hat sich, soweit ich weiß, auch kein anderer Publisher oder Entwickler an das Spiel heran gewagt. Wo die Rechte liegen, weiß ich nicht. Ich bezweifle auch leider, dass das Spiel jemals erscheint.


----------



## golani79 (4. September 2012)

Project Offset .. wohl das Spiel unter den eingestampften, das ich eindeutig am meisten vermisse 

Habe das seit Anfang an verfolgt und es sah so vielversprechend aus .. und dann? Und dann kam Intel und wollte es für Marketingzwecke verwenden, bis es schlussendlich eingestampft wurde 

Hätte es Kickstarter doch schon früher gegeben - dann hätte man nicht gezwungenermaßen einen Geldgeber suchen müssen, der dann wie so oft alles versaut.


----------



## DrProof (4. September 2012)

Ein Artikel über eingestampfte Titel ohne ein Starcraft Ghost! 
Ich mag Blizz zwar nicht, aber das ist redaktionelles Fremdschämen!


----------



## Hideyasu (4. September 2012)

Hier fehlt eindeutig StarCraft: Ghost


----------



## wipeout (4. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> "Star Trek - Vulcan Fury"
> 
> Ich war schon so Feuer und Flamme wegen der damals grandios umgesetzen Konterfeis der TOS-Crew. So schön per Motion Capture eingefangen, das war damals Ende der 90er eine Sensation. Ich könnte noch heute bittere Tränen heulen, weil man es dann einfach auf Eis gelegt hat.



Ja dem Spiel trauere ich auch heut noch nach. Genauso wie Simon 3, welches kurz vor Fertigstellung eingestampft und auf 3D vollkommen umgebaut wurde


----------



## Lokinchen (4. September 2012)

hier fehlen auch: diablo 3 aus den frühen release-bakanntgaben: sah am anfang nocg viel düsterer aus, eher wie d2. wurde dann zum lachhaften torchlight-verschnitt mit online-zwang.
duke nukem forever von den ursprünglichen machern. leider von den starbreeze zum nichts runtergewürgt.
syndicate remake von nicht-ea. ea=eine firma mit dummbatzen darin.
ich weiss, alles schon da gewesen, und trotzdem fehlen diese titel für mich. westwood oder origin als studios wurde von ea eingestampft. die hätte mit sicherheit viele coole spiele gemacht.


----------



## baal-sebul (4. September 2012)

Bei "They" wundert mich das Aus nicht. Die Aliens sehen den Phantomen in "Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within" sowas von ähnlich, das hätte unter Umständen ne richtig fette Klage bedeuten können (was jetzt nicht heißen soll, dass dies der Grund ist). 
Hätte aber sicherlich Spaß gemacht, wie manch andere Games...


----------



## UthaSnake (4. September 2012)

Bei "they" war ich damals richtig enttäuscht als das Aus verkündet wurde...

Aber was solls...
es gab auch nie eine Fortsetzung für den Shooter "XIII"

(was auch imemr ich damit sagen will?!...)


----------



## Enisra (4. September 2012)

UthaSnake schrieb:


> Aber was solls...
> es gab auch nie eine Fortsetzung für den Shooter "XIII"


 
naja, das lag aber auch irgendwie daran, das zuwenigen der Cel-Shading look nicht gefallen hat, wobei das eigentlich ganz gut aussah


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. September 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, das lag aber auch irgendwie daran, das zuwenigen der Cel-Shading look nicht gefallen hat, wobei das eigentlich ganz gut aussah


 Oder vielleicht lag es an Ben Becker, der XIII seine Stimme lieh ?


----------



## radinger (4. September 2012)

Outcast 2 

Was hab ich mich damals gefreut, als die ersten Screenshots veröffentlicht wurden (Outcast 2: The Lost Paradise Box Shots and Screenshots for PlayStation 2 - GameFAQs).

Hoffentlich wird Open Outcast (Cryengine 3) irgendwann mal fertig.


----------



## hawkytonk (4. September 2012)

In der Auflistung fehlt auch ganz klar Elveon.


----------



## lenymo (4. September 2012)

Ja das Warcraft Adventure - Lord of the Clans könnte man auch noch erwähnen.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gslAG2OEO1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. September 2012)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> In der Auflistung fehlt auch ganz klar Elveon.


 
Sag ich ja.  Hätte ich eine Entwicklerfirma, würde ich das Konzept von Elveon aufgreifen oder mir gleich die Rechte am Spiel zulegen, um es fertig zu stellen. Ich kann mir das Spiel gut mit der CryEngine 3 vorstellen, mitsamt vernünftiger Steuerung und taktischen Duellen oder Kämpfen gegen kleinere Gegnergruppen.


----------



## tommyTHEgub (4. September 2012)

2 weitere Games sind THE OUTSIDER und THIS IS VEGAS. Vor allem The Outsider sah echt genial aus und hatte mich sofort angemacht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. September 2012)

Dieses Fluch der Karibik Rollenspiel machte auch einen echt prima Eindruck. Fand' das damals sehr schade, dass es eingestellt wurde.


----------



## Enisra (4. September 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Dieses Fluch der Karibik Rollenspiel machte auch einen echt prima Eindruck. Fand' das damals sehr schade, dass es eingestellt wurde.


 
Stimmt, das gibt´s ja auch noch


----------



## Bloodshoot111 (4. September 2012)

Auf They und The Crossing hab ich damals echt gefreut, Project Offset fand ich auch sehr interessant, finds echt traurig das die eingestellt wurden, auch das Eingestelle Armada der Verdammten gehört in die Liste das sah echt super aus


----------



## MrFob (5. September 2012)

Hab jetzt die Kommentare noch nicht alle gelesen und ist sicherlich auch schon genannt worden aber mir fallen spontan noch Elveon, Starcraft Ghost und Outcast 2 ein.


----------



## nigra (9. September 2012)

Redemption schmerzt mich am meißten. Das wäre genau mein Genre gewesen. Es hat mich auch direkt an Dear Esther erinnert. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass im Trailer Ausschnitte aus dem Cryengine 3 Editor Level gezeigt wurden, welches ich schon des öfteren gespielt habe.


----------



## saubermann666 (14. September 2012)

radinger schrieb:


> Outcast 2
> 
> Was hab ich mich damals gefreut, als die ersten Screenshots veröffentlicht wurden (Outcast 2: The Lost Paradise Box Shots and Screenshots for PlayStation 2 - GameFAQs).
> 
> Hoffentlich wird Open Outcast (Cryengine 3) irgendwann mal fertig.


 
Wobei ich nicht weiß, ob Open Outcast an den Charme des Originals rankommt. Allein die deutsche Synchronisation mit der Stimme von Bruce Willes, ja, allein die hat dem ganzen noch das gewisse etwas gegeben.

Mist, selbst wenn ein wirkliches Outcast 2 rausgekommen wäre... Outcast 1 wäre schwer zu übertreffen gewesen. Zumindest in meiner Erinnerung hatte ich nichts daran auszusetzen gehabt. Bis auf gelegentlich Computerabstürtze


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. September 2012)

saubermann666 schrieb:


> Mist, selbst wenn ein wirkliches Outcast 2 rausgekommen wäre... Outcast 1 wäre schwer zu übertreffen gewesen. Zumindest in meiner Erinnerung hatte ich nichts daran auszusetzen gehabt. Bis auf gelegentlich Computerabstürtze


 Seinen Mords-Appetit auf Hardware, nicht zu vergessen. 
Das Teil hat Rechenpower gefressen wie ein Hase Löwenzahn.


----------



## hawkytonk (14. September 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Sag ich ja.  Hätte ich eine Entwicklerfirma, würde ich das Konzept von Elveon aufgreifen oder mir gleich die Rechte am Spiel zulegen, um es fertig zu stellen. Ich kann mir das Spiel gut mit der CryEngine 3 vorstellen, mitsamt vernünftiger Steuerung und taktischen Duellen oder Kämpfen gegen kleinere Gegnergruppen.


 Wieso "vernüftiger" Steuerung? Das Spiel hatte doch schon ein gute Steuerung. Ich hätte sie zwar anders umgesetzt, aber deswegen war ja an der Steuerung nichts auszusetzen.
Ich hatte Elveon auf der GC gespielt - sogar fast bis zum Demoende, bis das Spiel sich aufhing. Das sich da andere Spieler so mit der Steuerung und Spielmechanik rumärgerten lag doch nur daran, dass diese sich einfach nicht an die taktische Vorgehensweise gewöhnen wollten.


----------



## saubermann666 (14. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Seinen Mords-Appetit auf Hardware, nicht zu vergessen.
> Das Teil hat Rechenpower gefressen wie ein Hase Löwenzahn.


 
Jep, gelungener Vergleich 
Dafür fand ich die Voxel Engine immer hübsch anzuschauen - selbst heute noch.

Hab das Spiel nach wie vor auf meinem (von meinem Vater abgestaubten ) P2 400mHz. Gut, der wurde inzwischen auch von mir vor 3 Jahren ausgemustert (diente bis dato als Zweitrechner für Half-Life 1 Deathmatches ) - aber 10 Jahre hat er durchgehalten.


----------



## audiojunk (14. September 2012)

Bitte, bitte aufnehmen ... : Loose Canon ...

http://www.pcgames.de/Loose-Cannon-PC-16208/

Wie hab ich mich auf das Spiel gefreut ...


----------



## Enisra (14. September 2012)

audiojunk schrieb:


> Bitte, bitte aufnehmen ... : Loose Canon ...
> Loose Cannon (PC): Test, Tipps, Videos, News, Release Termin - PCGames.de
> Wie hab ich mich auf das Spiel gefreut ...


 
Interesanterweise ist das in den 2 Vorgänger-Specials mit dem ähnlichen Thema sogar noch drin


----------



## audiojunk (14. September 2012)

Tatsächlich? Dann wirds ja einfach ...  

Ist immer das erste Spiel, welches mir in den Sinn kommt, wenn es um gecancelte Games geht.

P.S.: Ja nun hab ichs auch gesehen. War bei den Screenshots hängen geblieben


----------



## DarkVoice1984 (14. September 2012)

schade um Dirty harry.


----------



## hulk83 (14. September 2012)

Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning 2
Zu verbessern wären: 
- höherer zu wählender Schwierigkeitsgrad
- das manuelle Zielen mit Pfeil und Bogen und dafür mit Trefferzonen.


----------



## Enisra (14. September 2012)

hulk83 schrieb:


> Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning 2
> Zu verbessern wären:
> - höherer zu wählender Schwierigkeitsgrad
> - das manuelle Zielen mit Pfeil und Bogen und dafür mit Trefferzonen.


 
Das wurde nicht beerdigt (war das überhaupt geplant), sondern wenn schon mit Volldampf und aller Gewalt gegen die Wand gefahren


----------



## Mendos (14. September 2012)

Ich schlag noch folgendes vor:
LMK - The Lady, the Mage and the Knight


----------



## Enisra (14. September 2012)

Mendos schrieb:


> Ich schlag noch folgendes vor:
> LMK - The Lady, the Mage and the Knight


 
Sagt mir nix, worum gings da?


----------



## Mendos (15. September 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Sagt mir nix, worum gings da?


 
Rückblick auf das vierte DSA Computerspiel (LMK) | Blog des Schwarzen Auges - DSA


----------



## hulk83 (15. September 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Das wurde nicht beerdigt (war das überhaupt geplant), sondern wenn schon mit Volldampf und aller Gewalt gegen die Wand gefahren


 
Ich hatte das hier mal gelesen:
Bericht: Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning 2 befand sich schon in der Pre-Production • News • PlayStation 3 • Eurogamer.de


----------



## UthaSnake (17. Mai 2013)

They   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9t-6qHFn3K8


----------



## zockirrer (19. Mai 2013)

resi 3.5 gehört hier definitiv rein,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NLUzU8Z_NI

um resi 1.5 find ichs ehrlich gesagt nicht soooo schade drum

saboteur für psx und pc (1998-99) hätt ich damals auch gerne gehabt
http://www.unseen64.net/2008/04/11/saboteur-psx-cancelled/


----------



## Glowbewohner (19. Mai 2013)

Stargate Worlds und Fallout 3 (Van Buren) fehlt


----------



## BuffaloBilI (19. Mai 2013)

Osiris von Ubisoft wäre für mich als Fan von ägyptischer Mythologie sehr interessant gewesen, war aber schon eingestellt, bevor es an die Öffentlichkeit kam.

http://www.pcgames.de/Ubisoft-Firma...n-Spiel-von-Ubisoft-Montreal-geleakt-1046548/

http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/osiris/news/osiris,49124,3008916.html


----------



## Enisra (19. Mai 2013)

Glowbewohner schrieb:


> Stargate Worlds und Fallout 3 (Van Buren) fehlt


 
nein, es ist von Spielen mit Potenzial die rede und nicht von Spielen wo man sehen konnte, dass das nix wird


----------

